# Deducting Mileage



## Thefunone (Jan 29, 2018)

Im adding my mileage into Quick books. Is it normal to break pretty even or be in the negative when figuring mileage per day vs daily pay? This includes from the time I'm logged on and the mileage in between rides.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Thefunone said:


> Im adding my mileage into Quick books. Is it normal to break pretty even or be in the negative when figuring mileage per day vs daily pay? This includes from the time I'm logged on and the mileage in between rides.


Let's see.

With X drivers making $.715/mile transporting a pax and the IRS standard mileage deduction of $.535/mile you'll only need 30% of your total miles to be dead miles to be able to have a zero tax burden. Most drivers have a 100% dead mile ratio. So yes, showing a loss driving for Uber is very common.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Yup.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Let's see.
> 
> With X drivers making $.715/mile transporting a pax and the IRS standard mileage deduction of $.535/mile you'll only need 30% of your total miles to be dead miles to be able to have a zero tax burden. Most drivers have a 100% dead mile ratio. So yes, showing a loss driving for Uber is very common.


95% of my rides are FROM the airport... I do not leave my app on when returning to airport.. Can i deduct the dead miles back to the airport even if the app was off?


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

jaxgatorz said:


> 95% of my rides are FROM the airport... I do not leave my app on when returning to airport.. Can i deduct the dead miles back to the airport even if the app was off?


Yes


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jan 29, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Yes


Thanks !


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

jaxgatorz said:


> 95% of my rides are FROM the airport... I do not leave my app on when returning to airport


stop that


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

jaxgatorz said:


> 95% of my rides are FROM the airport... I do not leave my app on when returning to airport.. Can i deduct the dead miles back to the airport even if the app was off?


Any mileage that is for "business" is deductible.


----------



## Ray_uber (Dec 12, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Any mileage that is for "business" is deductible.


Yes if only you have recorded the mileage just in case of you getting audited. Not having a record is risky. Sherpashare app is doing it for me with categorizing the trips .


----------



## Thefunone (Jan 29, 2018)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Let's see.
> 
> With X drivers making $.715/mile transporting a pax and the IRS standard mileage deduction of $.535/mile you'll only need 30% of your total miles to be dead miles to be able to have a zero tax burden. Most drivers have a 100% dead mile ratio. So yes, showing a loss driving for Uber is very common.


I figured as much..Thanks for your feed back..Appreciate it.


----------

